

Abiding by Rajeev's Rule - prakash
http://bradoneill.com/abiding-by-rajeevs-rule

======
nfnaaron
"When any sincere individual or group of people asks for my assistance in
pursuit of their [...] dream, I will strive to help them in any way that I
can, be it small or large."

I'm not familiar with Rajeev, but it's a good rule.

I think it's even better with the one small edit I made above.

------
greenlblue
It'd be nice if academics had a rule like this as well.

